# website formats



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Who has the best website formats for free? I need to re do my website. thanks


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

wix.com has some pretty good free templates and designs you can base your website off of. I use wix servers when designing websites for companies because it saves a good bit of time not having to input coding for everything. Especially if you don't start from scratch its very user friendly.

I've used others in the past and imo wix offers the most professional looking layouts for free. The only downside is when you use wix if you are using free versions you won't have your own domain, it will be something like www.wix.com/performancekennels/1 as your link. Their upgrading prices are very reasonable though.

The current companys website i'm working on is through wix, premium $140 a year, unlimited GB.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't ever use wix. Ever. Look at my site and you'll know why...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> Don't ever use wix. Ever. Look at my site and you'll know why...


Why? Because of the ads? You can remove them.

www.highpointsofafactory.net i'm only keeping this up temp but this is also through wix that i'm working on. Far from done but you get the general idea.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

No the ads dont bother me.
People can't access wix from phones. Wouldn't be much of a problem for Lisa I dont think. But it kills me.
My main issue is it doesn't let me scroll pictures. So a lot of the stuff we sell isn't even on there. Its hard to organize it too.
I'll have to look at yours here tonight when im off my phone. Lol. Ironic lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> No the ads dont bother me.
> People can't access wix from phones. Wouldn't be much of a problem for Lisa I dont think. But it kills me.
> My main issue is it doesn't let me scroll pictures. So a lot of the stuff we sell isn't even on there. Its hard to organize it too.
> I'll have to look at yours here tonight when im off my phone. Lol. Ironic lol


Ah, yeah wix can be a bit "hard headed" when it comes to detailed stuff but i still stand by that it is one of the best ones out there.. If you are wanting a flash website that is.

The phone thing is kind of personal preference, some companies and people that matters others it doesn't. I know quite a few flash websites do not work on phones because the amount of space needed to be clear so i wouldn't fully blame that on wix though it would be nice if they designed a phone friendly version customers could click on their phones to re-route them.. I don't really think there would be much demand for that though.

I think it really will boil down to what your used to, my dads been in IT for 30 years so i grew up around programming and writing codes. I just started getting back into it about a year or so ago so i'm not the best out there but it helps to have someone with all that experience. But anyway the point is i normally find myself working around problems faster than others. Someone who is used to working with _______ server/domain/etc going to another company it may prove challenging.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

With Lisas business she needs a site that is phone friendly. To many people use their phone to view sites to cut out that possibility of clientele..


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use webs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

see if ning has something for you. Tyson K uses one for his stuff and i love it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

do you have a link to his site? thanks


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My site is through Webs (formerly Freewebs) as well. I don't know if it is suitable for business, but I like it well enough for a freebie.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tysons site
Tyson Kilmer's Dogz Life - Incorporating dogs into our lives.
he has his classes incorporated into it. Ive seen it used a few different ways and the plug ins are endless


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just realized, with Webs it will show you exactly what the website would look like on a phone.


----------

